# i want to replace the guides



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

heres the deal my grandmother gave me this fishing pole its 8'6" 2 piece called a powerflyte from a company called olympic. the rod is light has alot of backbone. its a saltwater pole. the question is what guides should i buy to replace the old ones,two are bent, theres 6 including the tip. i want to fish for kingsand ling ive got a penn 8500ss to go with it so what do you think kind i should buy?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Good question. I'll give you a bump, cause I want to know tokay, some of you rod buildin guys?

Skip


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

?:doh


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I have never seen an Olympic rod that was worthy of having a new set of guides. These were very low end rods that sold for around twenty dollars. Any kind of quality guides will cost you around 25 to 30 dollars for six guides and a tip. If you are dead set on rewrapping the rod I would pick up some Foulproof SS guides from Half-hitch tackle in Destin. They are probably the cheapest guides you will find and you will never have to worry about one of them breaking on you.


----------

